# New puppy



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a new puppy coming soon... What should i start at 7 weeks old... I plan on doing field test and also having him as a duck hunting companion next season?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I try to teach their "name" and "sit" the first week. At that age they don't have much for an attention span so keep the sessions short and frequent.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I like to introduce pups to clip wing pigeons at that stage.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I have 2 frozen doves when should i intoduce fetching with those?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

First & foremost, bonding and socialization. In the field right now?









 
The above clips are from the Smartwork Puppy Program DVD. Let me know if I can be of help.

EvanG


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright so start out with some basic obediance, name, then if any field just let them play with a frozen dove and use paint rollers instead of bumpers? Thanks Evan


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so excited for you. I too have a new pup, actually I don't "have" her yet, I pick her up in 4 weeks. She has however attended a hunt test already. She did not leave the car though. My breeder was hoping to get some duck wings for them this past weekend. 

I am a newbie so I don't have real advice like others can give, bonding, socialization and learning name and sit are great places to start. Enjoy the ride! We need pictures.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

BetterThenYourBentley said:


> Alright so start out with some basic obediance, name, then if any field just let them play with a frozen dove and use paint rollers instead of bumpers? Thanks Evan


You're welcome. It's very common for little pups to form bad habits of mishandling bumpers, especially plastic ones. Paint rollers help form good habits, and most good pups love birds!

Your obedience work should be in brief sessions with as little pressure as possible. The Smartwork Puppy Program provides a large chapter on Operant Conditioning as a vehicle for teaching the primary obedience commands. You may want to check it out. Rush Creek Press online/The Smartwork System

EvanG


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Evan... When should i start teaching Fetch, hold, and drop? 

Maxs mom: 
I got your message thanks and im getting my puppy in 3 weeks so just a week before your little one. He was born 9/25. I have some background in training just worried im going to make a mistake and not to confident yet because he is the first pup i will be training from the birth to Master Hunter. He is a great grandson of " BIS BISS CH am Summits Mr Bojangles OS SDHF" and son of "Chien D'or's jump for joy" jax and "Chien D'or's Legends Backstage pass" Ticket. 

Any help is grateful... im confident on what to do and how to do it just not to sure about when to do it. thanks


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well we can learn together! Congrats! 

You have great goals, MH... me well I take baby steps LOL I hope to get her JH. Oh I will train like I want more, we will just have to see. I also plan to do agility with my pup.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

My goals are JH then to WC and WCX then debate Senior and Master hunter... Also thinking about Rally. You should look into rally its a lot more fun then agility... its like agility and obediance put together with less rules haha Good luck to you too


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

here is a picture from the breeder of the first trip outside a couple days ago...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I LOVE agility... I just finished an RN on my golden Teddi this past weekend so I do rally too. Yes WC and WCX will be on our plate when we are ready. Our lab pup got her WC this past summer. 

This is the 'best' (still fuzzy) latest pic of my girl Gabby. Her birthday was 9/28 so they are very close in age. There were only two pups in the litter, the male was already spoken for. I wanted a girl so all is good. 

I do plan to dabble in obedience with Gabby and a bit more with Teddi. Her daddy has numerous obedience, agility, field, rally etc titles and certificates. I have to make him proud of her.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cute... Im debating rally if i get time. Im mainly getting him to be a hunting companion but to fine tune his skills im going to do the hunt tests and WC/WCX. Should be a great experience at the least


----------

